# 3.5SE Engine Problems



## flightguy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I have a 3.5SE that is having major issues. It idles fine but upon revving it it has no power and won't even go up a hill. This all happened AFTER putting a new motor in it because the timing chain slipped and allowed the cam in the original motor to flip 180 degrees. The new motor is in and now has no power whatsoever. When hooked up to a computer it is showing that the intake timing is all the way advanced instead of starting at zero like it should. After trying a new computer, a new MAF, and switching timing solenoids from the old motor onto the new motor and vice versa I am at my wits end. I have also went through every single pin going into the computer and everything is reading within spec (except the MAF, which I replaced with a genuine nissan part) Is it time to crush this car or what? Any advice would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## jemmydoug (Feb 4, 2011)

Perhaps one of the most damaging problems a vehicle's engine can encounter is engine sludge. An engine can build up sludge when moisture gets into the oil, and in lower temperatures, solids in the oil can turn into gel. This problem can be exacerbated by higher temperatures, so cooling system problems can also contribute to engine sludge build-up. These deposits can build up and cause several types of problems, including blocking the passage of oil to key components in the engine, causing excessive wear of engine components, and various other damaging effects that can threaten the life of an engine.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

jemmydoug said:


> Perhaps one of the most damaging problems a vehicle's engine can encounter is engine sludge. An engine can build up sludge when moisture gets into the oil, and in lower temperatures, solids in the oil can turn into gel. This problem can be exacerbated by higher temperatures, so cooling system problems can also contribute to engine sludge build-up. These deposits can build up and cause several types of problems, including blocking the passage of oil to key components in the engine, causing excessive wear of engine components, and various other damaging effects that can threaten the life of an engine.


im not putting it out completely but im almost positive oil sludge ISNT his problem..it sounds as though hes got a fuel or timing issue it could be as simple as a connector not clicked fully in..i had a similar problem and it wound up being my TPS sensor not being fully clicked in i had such a loss of power it took me 5 mins to get up to 45mph no matter what gear i was in (i have a 5spd) but it idled fine it just was bad when i reved up and tried to go even flooring it was like i was being pulled my a lawn mower..check all your connectors and make sure your TPS sensor is functioning correct..this is one of those things thats almost impossible to diagnose without being right there or having any knowledge around a motor..also i forgot ive had to replace multiple MAF sensors due to my C.A.I and the symptoms when it was faulty were erratic idle and it wouldnt rev past 2000rpm without breaking up and smelling like raw fuel was coming out of my exhaust so idk if it was your MAF..also check and or replace your cam and crank position sensors this was a common problem with the altima if the crank pos sensor is bad it can rely in the cam sensor to get its readings but it can only do so for so long before itself burns out from working overtime..just a couple of points for you to check hope you get it worked out man


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

also i forgot did you replace it with the same year and model engine because i know they have to be the same..also this is something people dont check or think of when they have a problem like this but check and see if your MAP sensor is working


----------

